# Advice needed



## Joanna (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello, 

We are picking Ralph up in 3 weeks and just wanted some advice, we own an apartment with communal outside grass areas, we have got the house prepared but my only question and advice I need is how to take him to the toilet for the first 4 weeks until he has his injections. Shall we just use pads indoors for 4 weeks and then retrain him outside? There are a couple of other dogs and cats around so I am worried about taking him to 'one spot' as I can't gaurentee no other dogs have been there. 

I cannot wait to bring him home and I just want to do everything right so any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

How many units in your apatment and do you know all the dogs? Is it open to the public or a private area? If it is private and you can check that all have had their shots I'd go outside if it were me. I have never heard about cats being a problem for puppies. Do they carry parvo?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I would check with your vet and be cautious. I don't think cats carry parvovirus but it can be carried on there feet as it can be on humans shoes. Also foxes can carry it but I depends if you have a problem with foxes in your area.


----------

